# Yongnuo YN568EX HSS Help



## Ondine (Dec 10, 2015)

I received this flash as a present for my last birthday and was excited because I read that I could do HSS with it. My camera (Sony a77ii) supports it. But I can't figure out how to get the flash into HSS mode. The manual almost looks like it was written for a slightly different flash. The one I have looks like the on on this webpage (YongNuo YN-568EX FP HSS Flash for NIKON – Now Available | FLASH HAVOC). There is no specific HSS button, but all the documentation states it works. Does anyone have any experience with this? Thanks!!


----------



## jaomul (Dec 10, 2015)

Once hss is activated on your camera and your flash is in ttl I think you're in business


----------



## Ondine (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks, Jaomul, that seems simple enough, except that this model won't go into HSS mode until it detects that the flash has been configured for it. I can't get the flash set.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 10, 2015)

youre using a nikon flash on a sony.


----------



## Ondine (Dec 10, 2015)

Yes, Braineack. This Sony has a multibrand shoe connection so it will take Canon, Nikon, or Sony flashes. The flash works fine in normal mode, as well as with remote triggers.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 10, 2015)

Thats fine and dandy, but it doesn't commicate through the through the extra eletrical contact that Nikon uses if you compare hotshoes...



> At first sight, the Multi Interface Shoe resembles a standard ISO 518 hotshoe with middle contact and frame ground *and without any vendor-specific extra contacts*, but additional electrical contacts are hidden under the front of the hotshoe. Therefore, the hotshoe is mechanically compatible with any ISO 518-based equipment,[1] and while it *does not allow to control third-party flashes*, ISO-based flashes can be triggered at least.




nikon







sony






you can trigger almost any flash since almost every flash in the world uses the center contact thing, but only in manual mode.


----------



## Ondine (Dec 10, 2015)

Whatever that means, I don't believe that's the issue. I can't place the flash in HSS mode as it describes in the poorly written manual. I'm just trying to start with that.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 10, 2015)

there is no HSS mode on the flash.


----------



## Ondine (Dec 10, 2015)

That's what I'm suspecting, except that everything I read says there is. I think I'll save up for a name brand flash that I can actually trust.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 10, 2015)

The yn568ex flash for nikon does do HSS. I have used that feature a number of times. I'm at work so I can't look at one of mine till later, but they do have hss. 
Whether it will work on a Sony camera though I have no idea. Usually any features other than "fire flash" require specific contact points for the flash to communicate  with the camera it was designed for.


----------



## Ondine (Dec 10, 2015)

Thank you, Pixmedic. That would be great if you could check.


----------



## jaomul (Dec 10, 2015)

I didn't realise you had the nikon model. As far as I know the flash doesn;t have a hss mode per say, but does hss in ttl mode when required by the camera settings. There is no way a nikon model will have full functionality 0n a sony camera


----------

